# Heavy duty coils springs



## condo plow

anyone using heavy duty snowplow coil spring from tuftruck?

Part Make	Model Year	Rating

TTC-1210	Dodge	Ram 1500 Rear	09 – 13	25% +
TTC-1210L	Dodge	Ram 1500 Rear	09 – 13	10% + 2″ Rear Lowering Coils
 with KYB Shocks
TTC-1213	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	2-1/2″ Leveling Coil
TTC-1215	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	Heavy Duty
TTC-1216	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	5000 LBS 2-1/2" Lift
TTC-1217	Dodge	Ram 2500/3500	94 – 13	Heavy Duty
Standard Ride Height
TTC-1223	Dodge	Ram 1500 Rear	09 – 13	50% +
Note: Recommended for vehicles with a constant load.
TTC-1223V	Dodge	Ram 1500
Variable Rate Rear Coils	09 – 13	Heavy Duty Rear Variable Rate

TTC-2813	Ford	P.U. F250/350 Super Duty	05 – 13	3750 LBS 2-1/2" Lift
TTC-2829	Ford	P.U. F350/450/550/ Super Duty	05 – 13	5060 LBS 1" Lift
TTC-2816	Ford	P.U. F350/450/550/ Super Duty	05 – 13	7700 LBS 2-1/2" Lift


----------



## condo plow

I installed the TTC-1216 on my 2000 dodge ram 2500 4x4
I haven't installed coil springs for about 23 years I look up on you tube how to change coils on my truck boy did they lie and stretch how to do this. I just raised my truck on jack stands and removed the tires, shocks that's it....I did use a coil spring compress tool from auto zone. I will post pics of truck tomorrow.


----------



## condo plow

Here is the difference in stock springs ( about 1700 lbs per coil) and TTC-1216 5000 lbs per coil


----------



## got-h2o

I ran those on my early Dodges as well. Loved them. Got a set for my 08 a while back but haven't installed yet.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

I run the 1216 on my '01 and they are perfect! Very easy to install too.


----------



## xtreem3d

What did the 1216's run? anyone get the 1217's ? (xtra heavy duty)


----------



## CornerStoneProp

Anyone know of any of these fit a 2014 2500?


----------



## dodgegmc1213

Whats the difference between the 1215 and the 1217? They both say heavy duty


----------



## gasjr4wd

I just put the Dodge factory springs part # ending in 988 on my 03 and it ended up being level front to back. They are the heaviest Dodge has. Haven't put plow on yet... They are thicker but shorter than what came out, but once in it raised front. So far, I like them. Don't know what they are rated.


----------



## CornerStoneProp

2014 doesn't have a 988 spring.. The front is completely different on the 2013+ and not much for upgrades I can find...


----------



## gasjr4wd

I understand about the different frontend and I understand if the 988's don't fit your truck... but, don't only take the dealer word for what works and what doesn't. Dealer had me sign something saying the springs I bought for the vin I gave them (my vin) will not fit the truck and are not returnable. They said they aren't for my vin and are a drivers side, and did I really want one 988 and one of the passenger side matching spring. (Dodge puts a heavier spring under the drivers side for driver and fuel tank, or did back in the third gen days.)
Other people on this list used them and love them.
There may be other springs that even the dealer has that are for... maybe a 4500 or something or even another 2500 but with different options that may fit what you are looking for.
Remember, springs are for ride height, shocks for bounce control. (to a point) 

Have you measured the springs around and height to find anything matching?
Maybe a local spring company can make you something? I did that years ago for a import truck...
good luck.


----------



## CornerStoneProp

I have not but already have the 6000 lb front end, it just sags a lot with the v plow on it. They did list a ton of part numbers and none are ***988. As for a measurement, no I have not.


----------



## AccuCon

I'm installing the TTC-2816s on my 05 F350 4WD SRW tomorrow...Holy cow are these springs HUGE

I'll post pics if I remember


----------



## flyingfinn73

Just bought a set of the 1216s along with a pair of Bilstein 5100s for my 07 Dodge with 9'2" Boss PolyV. For anyone who's put these on their 3rd gen dodges, did you install an adjustable track bar at the same time and either way, did anyone have issues with the infamous Death Wobble after install?


----------



## SnoFarmer

You shouldn't need an adjustable track bar for such a small lift.

DW comes from a worn track bar.


hint:
if you remove your swaybar links and remove your calipers you won't need a spring compressor.

I just needed to remove the sway-bar links and I had enough room to just slide them in


----------



## Whiffyspark

Put a chain through the old coil to keep it from flying out when you take the weight off it. If not using a spring compressor


----------



## flyingfinn73

SnoFarmer;1855825 said:


> You shouldn't need an adjustable track bar for such a small lift.
> 
> DW comes from a worn track bar.
> 
> hint:
> if you remove your swaybar links and remove your calipers you won't need a spring compressor.
> Nice. Thanks for the advice on the links and caliper. So if anything, in your opinion, just maybe replace track bar bushings then? That should really be the only wear part related to track bar anyway I think.


----------



## SnoFarmer

There is no need to use a chain it won't come "flying out.

Just support the truck by the frame on some jack stands.

Then lift the axle with a floor jack just a little to compress the spring a little and to support the axle.
Remove the lower shock bolt(each side), loosen or remove the sway bar links, and possibly the calipers too.
then lower the axle, and remove the springs.
they will not fly out as they will have no stored energy and the shock is still in the way...... You'll have to snake them (the spring)down and away to get them out.
*no chain* or *spring compressor* is needed.

i've dome it this way a few times times



Whiffyspark;1855856 said:


> Put a chain through the old coil to keep it from flying out when you take the weight off it. If not using a spring compressor


What year again?
the "new" style of track bar like in the 08 and up are easily replaced, with a little thought, but they don't last long.
The replacement bushings are 2 pieces and they are not supported by the narrow track bar ends.
I have a set of new bushings if someone wants them.
I got a new track bar instead and I found out that it's not recommended to rebuild the 08's and up..

I'd run it until it starts to drive drunk, 
(it starts to wonder before DW )

a small lift from just adding 2" posibely3"
I think the stock bar is fine and I have never gotten an ADJ bar for such a small lift.



flyingfinn73;1855883 said:


> DW comes from a worn track bar.
> Nice. Thanks for the advice on the links and caliper. So if anything, in your opinion, just maybe replace track bar bushings then? That should really be the only wear part related to track bar anyway I think.


----------



## flyingfinn73

SnoFarmer;1856585 said:


> Just support the truck by the frame on some jack stands.
> 
> i've dome it this way a few times times
> What year again?
> I have a set of new bushings if someone wants them.
> I'd run it until it starts to drive drunk,
> 
> It's an 07 qcsb. I have a hoist in my shop so actual replacement of coils and shocks not a problem at all. Just wanted to make sure I had all parts I should have before tearing it down. I'll try it for now with stock track bar and bushings. As far as wander, it doesn't necessarily wander. It does however have some play in steering I haven't quite nailed down yet but I THINK it's in the shaft/steering box. It does track straight down the road but there's noticeable slop as far as side to side goes in my steering. Where abouts you located snowfarmer? I'm in Silver Bay


----------



## flyingfinn73

Got new springs and shocks in no trouble. Didn't have to pull calipers at all. Only thing out of ordinary is had to take tie rod off pass side to access lower shock bolt. Coils themselves same height, but it raised front end almost exactly 3". Just a beefier coil. Impressed with the way it rides compared to before even without plow on.


----------



## MajorDave

Any one use these variable rate springs? Makes sense and I did talk to some people about them. Seems appropriate for a plow on front...and then when not on - should be a nicer ride as it loosens up...

Thoughts?

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/mog-cc1708/overview/make/dodge/model/ram-2500


----------



## SnoFarmer

I didn't remove the clipper ether but the brake line was banjo strung
It sounded like he was installing a taller spring ?

As for the variable rate springs the stock or rams springs are variable rate



flyingfinn73;1858166 said:


> Got new springs and shocks in no trouble. Didn't have to pull calipers at all. Only thing out of ordinary is had to take tie rod off pass side to access lower shock bolt. Coils themselves same height, but it raised front end almost exactly 3". Just a beefier coil. Impressed with the way it rides compared to before even without plow on.


Thumbs Up


----------



## MajorDave

SnoFarmer;1858553 said:


> I didn't remove the clipper ether but the brake line was banjo strung
> It sounded like he was installing a taller spring ?
> 
> As for the variable rate springs the stock or rams springs are variable rate
> 
> -Can the 2500 coils go straight into a 1500 without any mods?? Same springs, just different strengths?


----------



## SnoFarmer

I believe they will on a solid axel

I put 3500 hd diesel springs in the front of my 2500 gasser


----------



## gasjr4wd

TTC-1216V was going to be my second choice. Variable rate.
My first was Dodge 988 springs. I'm about to put the plow on in the next few days... maybe tomorrow. Can't wait to see how much they squat.
I really wasn't looking to do a lift/leveling kit. I'm glad it gave me more room between the bump stops and the axle... much better ride.
Those Moog springs were way cheap at $70. I think mine were $3-400. The TTC-1216V are $325. I can't believe they are all the same quality.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi

flyingfinn73;1855824 said:


> Just bought a set of the 1216s along with a pair of Bilstein 5100s for my 07 Dodge with 9'2" Boss PolyV. For anyone who's put these on their 3rd gen dodges, did you install an adjustable track bar at the same time and either way, did anyone have issues with the infamous Death Wobble after install?


I've got an adjustalble bar on mine and have never had any problems whatsoever.


----------



## cl733

All good to know, but my 09 2500 ,needs a retrofit, am wondering what the difference would be between a 988 Chrysler and a tuftruck 1217, cant find any info on the 988 as specific specs, not looking for any lift , just not any sags, with my 810 on it its got the right installed push bar height but droops with the blade being carried


----------



## cl733

So I ended up putting in a set of ttc-1216v , they actually ended up lifting the truck about 2.75 inches or so compared to the springs that I had just taken out, they still squat a couple of inches when picking up the 810, haven't driven it too far yet with the blade on yet , but where I did it seems to be a lot more of a cushiony ride, the ttc-1216v were about 1.5 inches longer free length compared to my stockers and I think they were about .015 bigger in diameter, so , so far so good, know one thing they cured a vibration problem I had while braking , and hitting bumps in the road


----------



## xtreem3d

might have missed this but in post above you implied you might go 1217?


----------



## cl733

If I was to go different I might have gone 1216, the 1217 were really heavy , stock height, probably really rough ride , this truck gets driven everywhere, so I would have done the 1216 before a 1217, but so far its working better than stock by far


----------



## xtreem3d

Glad to hear that ..I'm debating on 1216V, 1216 or 1217. Probably go 1216 since they are 5000lb compared to stock 2500ish


----------



## cl733

the 1216v still drop around 2 inches with an 810 , but when lifted rides better, they lift it about 2.75 inches plus when new, the 1216 would lift at least as much and drop less I would think,


----------



## xtreem3d

that's pretty much what I want..I don't use this truck for personal use much so if it isn't a variable rate I'm o.k. with that


----------



## cl733

then the 1216 should be perfect, the v , is 1.5 inches longer and like .016 or around bigger in diameter, you are going to get the lift like a leveling kit so be sure you have the adjustment left for your plow mount height, the ones I put in solved some ride vibration problems that I had , would have liked to try both sets to see which one was more perfect but for now im way better off than where I was


----------



## Whiffyspark

cl733;1894073 said:


> So I ended up putting in a set of ttc-1216v , they actually ended up lifting the truck about 2.75 inches or so compared to the springs that I had just taken out, they still squat a couple of inches when picking up the 810, haven't driven it too far yet with the blade on yet , but where I did it seems to be a lot more of a cushiony ride, the ttc-1216v were about 1.5 inches longer free length compared to my stockers and I think they were about .015 bigger in diameter, so , so far so good, know one thing they cured a vibration problem I had while braking , and hitting bumps in the road


You might want to check your track bar. There is no reason why springs should cure a vibration


----------



## cl733

Whiffyspark;1894338 said:


> You might want to check your track bar. There is no reason why springs should cure a vibration


track bar was just fine, but with the blade on I believe it squatted the truck until the slip yoke on the front drive shaft was almost bottomed out any braking or hitting of bumps would finish bottoming out and create a vibration, the truck only did it with the blade on, and now it doesn't with the truck lifted up a bit, sounds strange but im convinced


----------



## Dpown

I installed mine on my 3500 years ago, they still hold up! I got the TTC-1216 Dodge Ram 2500/350094 - 135000 LBS 2-1/2" Lift model.


----------



## cl733

cl733;1894493 said:


> track bar was just fine, but with the blade on I believe it squatted the truck until the slip yoke on the front drive shaft was almost bottomed out any braking or hitting of bumps would finish bottoming out and create a vibration, the truck only did it with the blade on, and now it doesn't with the truck lifted up a bit, sounds strange but im convinced


 And that's exactly what had happened , since I put those springs in it has never made that sound since, those 1216v coils ride so much better than my stock coils ever did , they pack that blade effortlessly, a person could use the 1216 coils if you needed more load capacity and you would probably sacrifice nothing in ride comfort


----------

